# Rockport judge beats daughter



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

this is rediculous. this man and his wife are crazy

you tube video






news

http://www.kristv.com/full-coverage/video-claims-to-show-aransas-county-judge-hit-daughter/


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow. That's all I really have to say.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

worthless people way over the line


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

woahh... it is really getting bad.. she is getting her father back for sure..



> Adams, speaking to KRIS by phone from outside the coastal bend, says she's safe, and decided now was the time because she was tired of harassment by her father.
> 
> *"My father's harassment was getting really bad, so I decided to finally publish the video that I had been sitting on for 7 years,"* Adams said.
> 
> ...


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder what the ramifications of this are? It's probably a foregone conclusion that his job and legal license are gone but, will this cause a review of cases that went through his court? That could get expensive fast.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

so that was 7 years ago? why now bring it out that means she is 23 now?


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

When does it go from punishment to abuse? I got my fair share of the belt/spoon/stick. And who the hell tapes this?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

roundman said:


> so that was 7 years ago? why now bring it out that means she is 23 now?


If you were 16 getting daily beatings both verbally and physically and still leaving at home, you probably would be to dam scared to show anyone. It takes a lot of time for someone to be removed to fill safe enough to show something like this.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

GMTK said:


> When does it go from punishment to abuse? I got my fair share of the belt/spoon/stick. And who the hell tapes this?


Spankings are fine but when you are doing a beat down on a child and cursing them at the same time, I would say that crosses the line. She recorded it.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

If she was 16 at the time, the only way they could go after him criminally is to file it as aggravated assault. Since she was 16, it would just be straight assault and that statute of limitations has run.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

He's going down!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

We got spanked with a belt when we were little. But, it was rare and it was a spanking not a beating. Looking back, we deserved a good spanking for those infractions. Dad managed to maintain some control so they weren't like this video. At all. This guy was out of control and it makes me wonder if he brought his frustration home and the teenage daughter was an easy outlet for him. Unacceptable in today's world.

My guess is that it came out now because he still berates her and she finally found the nerve to put the screws to him.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

If you watch the first few minutes of that video and think that is just a punishment and not abuse I pray you dont have any kids.......

An *** whipping for doing wrong is one thing, repeatedly hitting the kid with the belt in that manner isnt acceptable....Not to mention the verbal. 

Then his rebuttal of "it happened along time ago, I apologized" doesnt even fly. Let someone go knock his teeth down his throat and apologize.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

back in my day it was common and my dear daddy would be in prision now days for the arse whoopings my brothers and sister took but i will admit it probably kept me outta a lot of trouble


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Discipline? The man hits her about 10-15 times and then hands the belt to his wife and leaves the room. He returns moments later complaining about how he "hasn't gotten his lick in" and then resumes beating her. Seems as if he left the room, built up more anger and then returned to take it out on his daughter. 

To top it all off, this girl has cerebral palsy. Unfortunately the father may have escaped criminal justice system due to the statute of limitations, but hopefully he loses his job as a judge in family court. If he can't take care of his own, he has no business presiding over decisions that affect others. What is even more concerning is that at the beginning of the video there appears to be a younger child ushered out of the room. Is that child still living in this household?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I bet the vmail he left for her this morning would rival the one Alec Baldwin left his daughter!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That guy needs prison.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Go to the Aransas County website. Apparently they have been flooded with emails, calls, faxes, etc. Any takers on if this guy is still a judge by the end of the week?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Ahh memories...  

The guy is a POS. That is plain old child abuse no matter how you look at it. The daddy needs to be punched in the gut a few times...


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Ummm.....hitting a child like that and with that language...I hope the father is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law....and them some.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Navi said:


> If you watch the first few minutes of that video and think that is just a punishment and not abuse I pray you dont have any kids.......
> 
> An *** whipping for doing wrong is one thing, repeatedly hitting the kid with the belt in that manner isnt acceptable....Not to mention the verbal.
> 
> Then his rebuttal of "it happened along time ago, I apologized" doesnt even fly. Let someone go knock his teeth down his throat and apologize.


I certainly don't agree with anything this man did. And, I do believe it is abuse on a grand scale. He was completely out of control and should be punished.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Navi said:


> If you watch the first few minutes of that video and think that is just a punishment and not abuse I pray you dont have any kids.......
> 
> An *** whipping for doing wrong is one thing, repeatedly hitting the kid with the belt in that manner isnt acceptable....Not to mention the verbal.
> 
> Then his rebuttal of "it happened along time ago, I apologized" doesnt even fly. Let someone go knock his teeth down his throat and apologize.


Well said.

It sounds like she's being punished for playing a computer game when she should have been working on an online class or studying. If that's the "punishment" she got for that, what did it look like when she did anything above and beyond that?

That dude is just plain crazy. I think the wife took her shot to try to get the husband to stop.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

RRfisher said:


> Well said.
> 
> It sounds like she's being punished for playing a computer game when she should have been working on an online class or studying. If that's the "punishment" she got for that, what did it look like when she did anything above and beyond that?
> 
> That dude is just plain crazy. I think the wife took her shot to try to get the husband to stop.


Clearly it was an ongoing issue or she wouldn't have set up a camera to catch it. That was a ballsy move that could've gotten her beaten again (probably much worse) had she been caught.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Way over the line. Jail time needed for parents.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

If judge and jury Adams don't like computers now.I bet alot of his ruling on past cases will be before court again.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

there are spankings and there are abuse. When we got the belt we'd stand there and take 5 - 15 pops and that would be it. Not wrestling, cussing, and hitting, this guy is a pos. He his her all over with that belt


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't even bother with the law. surly there are a few leg breakers around that would be happy to scuff that guy AND his wife a good scuffing up. If he would ever go to prison perhaps it would happen once the word got out. Maybe he'd even run into a few guys he's put away..............


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

fishinguy said:


> there are spankings and there are abuse. When we got the belt we'd stand there and take 5 - 15 pops and that would be it. Not wrestling, cussing, and hitting, this guy is a pos. He his her all over with that belt


Agreed.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Those things happened to me frequently up until around age 16 when a shrink told them to stop. Since then, I didn't think about committing mass murder but 9 or 10 times.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

According to CNN, that child had/has ataxic cerebral palsy. There's a special place in hell for both her parents.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Now I know why Jury Duty was canceled this week for his Court for Thursday Nov. 3 2011. Sad


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I was spanked, rightfully so, many times when I was a kid. That was not a spanking. I watched almost two minutes of that and could not watch any more. He should be sent to jail where he should be bent over and pounded, and I don't mean with a belt. It should be done everyday several times a day until he cries like that young girl did. That is one of the most repulsive things I have ever watched.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

That is really sad, it just broke my heart to watch. Being a parent I couldn't imagine doing that. I understand disciplining your children but holy cow, that was flat out abuse. Hope he get's in trouble. Most likely that wasn't the only one that she ever received. My prayers go out to her.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Earlier in my life my wife and I worked with abused foster children in my home. The emotional scars and suffering last a lot longer than the physical pain!

I can only hope that this family and I mean all of them, get the help that they clearly will need!

My heart aches for this young lady...........................wc


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> I was spanked, rightfully so, many times when I was a kid. That was not a spanking. I watched almost two minutes of that and could not watch any more. He should be sent to jail where he should be bent over and pounded, and I don't mean with a belt. It should be done everyday several times a day until he cries like that young girl did. That is one of the most repulsive things I have ever watched.


Thats no lie, I got many many but whoopings and those where nothing compared to what she got. I couldnt even watch the entire video it disgusted me so much.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm guessing all of the people that disagree with it have replied, and those that didn't have a problem with it are remaining silent. 

There's nothing wrong with some good discipline. If she would have just turned on her stomach like she was told to do (again, disobeying her parents) she probably wouldn't have been hit so much. The continuance of disobedience is why the beating ensued. She should have listened the first time she was told to get on her stomach and it would have ended quickly I'm sure. I used to get beat like that but if I was told to get on my stomach, I would have. And I bet that was the last time she acted up on the computer. If I was accused of "lying, cheating and stealing..." I would have bigger problems than a leather belt to the legs/butt.

She wasn't being punched in the face or having anything cruel done to her. She didn't need to go to the hospital after that. 

It just gets old when we're called to homes where the child won't go to school, etc. and is cussing at their parents. And the parent just stands there and takes it and wants the police to do something. That judge was well in his right as a parent to discipline his child. If she did have some sort of disorder that effects you, then that's another story. I wish more parents would order up a good beating. The law says force up to but not including deadly force can be used to discipline your children. 

We had a kid not long ago (I posted about it) who was 16. He got beat in the back of the head with a 1x6 to where he was going to need stitches. His right forearm also looked broken (badly bruised at least) as he tried to defend off the attack. DA didn't take charges on the father that night. It was direct filed to the grand jury and I'm guessing that it went no where. 

Now this is going to be dragged across the media and everyone is gonna feel sorry for her. Her dad is already done in the court of public opinion.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah he is done in the court of public opinion alright. He kinda sealed the deal when he left the room after "disciplining" (your words) her about 10-15 times and then returned to beat her more because he felt that he "hadn't gotten his lick in yet".

I can see some people making a_ huuuuge_ stretch and calling the first part "discipline", but when he comes back for round two all bets are off. Toss in the vulgar words and the quotes like "I'm going to spank you in your (omit) face" or "I'll beat you into submission" and this is clearly a man who has anger issues, not just an overzealous parent punishing their child.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

teeroy said:


> I'm guessing all of the people that disagree with it have replied, and those that didn't have a problem with it are remaining silent.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with some good discipline. If she would have just turned on her stomach like she was told to do (again, disobeying her parents) she probably wouldn't have been hit so much. The continuance of disobedience is why the beating ensued. She should have listened the first time she was told to get on her stomach and it would have ended quickly I'm sure. I used to get beat like that but if I was told to get on my stomach, I would have. And I bet that was the last time she acted up on the computer. If I was accused of "lying, cheating and stealing..." I would have bigger problems than a leather belt to the legs/butt.
> 
> ...


Makes me curious if you have children and that's how you discipline them officer.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I recieved a few spankings, but not too many. If I would have recieved a beating like that, my dad would have never made it to the ripe old age he is now. I don't even know the poor girl, but I would love to inflict some justice on her dad.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

RRfisher said:


> Makes me curious if you have children and that's how you discipline them officer.


I sure don't. I've never disciplined a child. When i do have a child I will hope to start them you on being respectful and a good person and won't have to resort to such means. I Don't think it's in me to act like that judge, but that doesn't mean he was wrong.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

FishSlap said:


> Yeah he is done in the court of public opinion alright. He kinda sealed the deal when he left the room after "disciplining" (your words) her about 10-15 times and then returned to beat her more because he felt that he "hadn't gotten his lick in yet".
> 
> I can see some people making a_ huuuuge_ stretch and calling the first part "discipline", but when he comes back for round two all bets are off. Toss in the vulgar words and the quotes like "I'm going to spank you in your (omit) face" or "I'll beat you into submission" and this is clearly a man who has anger issues, not just an overzealous parent punishing their child.


You couldn't be more right. He does have anger issues and needs to get some counciling as he was out of control. One or two swats would have made the point. He abused her verbally and physically. I know this man and his father and I am totally schocked as well as all who witnessed the video.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Hitting a dog like that is wrong much less a child. This was excessive and was an anger filled tirade by both parents. No excuse for a grown man to beat his child like that. No telling how many times this happened before it was recorded or afterwards. Heck, he said this wasn't as bad as it looked.  What does a bad beating look like?! sad3sm


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

So Teeroy if you were called to this house while this was going on you wouldn't have found anything wrong with what the father was doing. 
I never touched my daughters and they are both good citizens and good mothers, that's not to say I didn't discipline them, I did. I sure hope there is a hell and this sorry SOB ends up there. 
Bob


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I fish in Rockport sometimes. One day I may meet these people, hopefully while Im wearing a belt.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

so this is what was wrong w/ my old man...us getting beat was a norm back them.."Child abuse" was no such thing that we knew of...I haven't seen this flic but it must be a bad one.. Should have shot him while I had the chance...


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I live in Rockport and was supposed to be a juror in his court tomorrow, but when I called in this morning the lady said court was being cancelled, now I know why.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

This is what happens when you discipline while you're still angry.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I was raised by a Marine Corp Sargent and was taught if we screwed up we'd end up getting our butts torn up . We were sent to out rooms I think so he could cool down befroe something like that happened . We got some whippins almost like that , but only cause we resisted. My father never cussed us .


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

BigBobTx said:


> So Teeroy if you were called to this house while this was going on you wouldn't have found anything wrong with what the father was doing.
> I never touched my daughters and they are both good citizens and good mothers, that's not to say I didn't discipline them, I did. I sure hope there is a hell and this sorry SOB ends up there.
> Bob


Why would the police be called there? Father handled business.

If it was in reference to an assault I may call the DA. DA would ask what was going on. I would say that 16 yr old got beat pretty good with a belt. Maybe 30 licks. DA would decline assault charges.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

brings back ole' memories, I only watched this until the ole' lady got her lick in...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I used to get it like that and more. Usually it was the buckle end of the belt not one doubled over and soft. It was treatment from my parents that made me promise myself to never loose control when punishing my child and to never use any instrument other than a bare open palm. I only did that 2 times and realized that a spanking really wasn't necessary at all to reinforce my disappointment and correct the action. 

Maybe I was lucky and had a great kid that responded well to authority without corporal punishment. I used to be a firm believer in it before I had kids. Now not so much.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

teeroy said:


> If it was in reference to an assault I may call the DA. DA would ask what was going on. I would say that 16 yr old got beat pretty good with a belt. Maybe 30 licks. DA would decline assault charges.


Then you need a new DA. I know for a fact that his "discipline" wouldn't fly here....with the police, CPS, or our CA/DA. It's a shame that you've apparently seen enough of this stuff to be so jaded and cynical.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Teeroy: As Ron White would say...next time you have a thought...just let it go.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

flatsfats said:


> This is what happens when you discipline while you're still angry.


THAT, is the truth!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

teeroy said:


> Why would the police be called there? Father handled business.
> 
> If it was in reference to an assault I may call the DA. DA would ask what was going on. I would say that 16 yr old got beat pretty good with a belt. Maybe 30 licks. DA would decline assault charges.


Wow, just wow. Totally unbelievable.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

To protect and serve......yeah right!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I clearly live in a different world than most of you. 

I live in a world where not everyone that needs to go to jail, goes to jail. I live in a world where the courts let way more bad guys go than the police do. I'm not going to give examples, as you wouldn't believe me. I'm sure the officers here know what I'm talking about. 

This is being blown way out of proportion. A child was disciplined for doing wrong. She wasn't injured. It may have been overboard but I don't think there's a prosecutor that's going to go forward with those charges of assault (if it was even applicable, child abuse is 14 yrs. and under). 

Even if this had happened yesterday, there are way more parents that don't provide correctly for their children, who are strung out on drugs and who beat the hell out of their children (cruel and unusual punishment) that the courts are bogged down with. 
I bet that girl had a nice home life, never went to bed hungry, had presents under the tree and had everything handed to her growing up. You should see what kids I see live in and have to deal with. She messed up and her dad made her pay for it. So give me a break.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

From what I hear FNC, CNN, ABC, etc, are all camped out in front of the court house. Can anyone down there confirm? It amazes me at the speed in which this story has spread.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

on fox right now


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm so Angry from watching this..I would like to whip both the parents..The father for being a sick sorry excuse for a parent and a Man..and the mother for letting it continue and acting like this is Ok..When he used the word's "Beat and Submission"he lost control of the situation..They have some serious issues..I know they will get there's..


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

This guy deserves a beat down. I'm not against spanking, but this goes way way way above and beyond. My parents used to spank us with a belt or plastic paint stirrer, but they only had to do it once in awhile. Usually, the threat alone was enough to keep us in line.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.kristv.com/videos/judge-adams-comments-on-videotaped-beating/


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

That sends shivers up and down my spine. I bet that girl needed a butt whippin but those parents took it way over the line from what we can see in the video. You can bet we don't know the whole story though.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

There's a big difference in spanking and beating. These people don't need to have children. I was spanked and I spanked but this video shows abuse and shows why you don't spank when you're mad. But, also, I bet the next time, she rolled over on her stomach.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Maybe we can do without the name calling and the prayers that someone never has kids folks.

Everyone has an opinion if you don't agree with an opinion you don't have to turn into a turd when letting us know that.

TH


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hmmmm*



teeroy said:


> I'm guessing all of the people that disagree with it have replied, and those that didn't have a problem with it are remaining silent.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with some good discipline. If she would have just turned on her stomach like she was told to do (again, disobeying her parents) she probably wouldn't have been hit so much. The continuance of disobedience is why the beating ensued. She should have listened the first time she was told to get on her stomach and it would have ended quickly I'm sure. I used to get beat like that but if I was told to get on my stomach, I would have. And I bet that was the last time she acted up on the computer. If I was accused of "lying, cheating and stealing..." I would have bigger problems than a leather belt to the legs/butt.
> 
> ...


She is sixteen years old ONE year from becoming an emancipated girl under Texas civil law -

I have no problems with spanking - all three of my grown children thanked me for that discipline

The Judge was mad - that was his first mistake, he was out of control his second, he didn't turn the actions that needed correcting back on the girl as HER responsibility in a reasonable manner BEFORE swinging the belt.

There is corrective spanking of children as a point of humility, then there is abuse, this Judge was close to abuse and over the top - I am afraid for the girl if the wife had not been in the room - that the wife was party to the beatdown suggests whatever the girl had done was waaay over the top for her - its sad that parents loose respect and control of their kids - I see the results of poor parenting and rebellion daily.

Think I heard lying, cheating and stealing coming from the judges mouth - sadly I am sure he sees that road to perdition parade thru his courts daily

Before jumping to conclusions , all take a deep breath, and wonder if this may have scared her enough to turn from bad paths - beat with a belt by a mad parent is better than dealing with her in courts of criminal law later --

I am sure that the Judge was embarrassed that his kid was just like the rest of the world.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

teeroy said:


> Why would the police be called there?* Father handled business.*
> 
> If it was in reference to an assault I may call the DA. DA would ask what was going on. I would say that 16 yr old got beat pretty good with a belt. Maybe 30 licks. DA would decline assault charges.


Are you Fkng serious? Your dillusional man. That was a beating through and through. She is a GIRL and happens to have a disability as well. I'm all for "spankings" and I got my fair share of whoopins from the belt when I was a kid and I KNEW I deserved it when I did. It's the way it was and I thank God Dad taught me to be well behaved as a kid through the power of the belt with the rare "spankings". Not beatings.

As far as that pos father (and mother) is concerned, they will go to hell. That girl video taped that beating because it was a common occurance. Sad. I would break that mfkrs jaw, let it heal then break it again if he was my brother, friend, neighbor, co worker, etc. and if I knew he was beating his girl like that. Not my business I know as it's his household, but whatever. That **** ain't cool and these are MY thoughts concerning this kind of stuff. Watching it turned my dam stomach.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> http://www.kristv.com/videos/judge-adams-comments-on-videotaped-beating/


"She was caught stealing"

Is using a p2p music sharing program stealing? Opinions are sure to vary.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

GMTK said:


> If she was 16 at the time, the only way they could go after him criminally is to file it as aggravated assault. Since she was 16, it would just be straight assault *and that statute of limitations has run.*


No it hasn't.....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wow. I couldn't watch it all. I have never been a victim of such a thing or dished out anything like it. I can't imagine why some of y'all think its ok. It goes back to stopping the cycle. "Well my ole man whooped my arse, so I am going to do it as well" Something wrong there. I feel for the CHILD. I got a spanking from time to time. Had it coming each time, but wow. Thats nuts. That guy is toast.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Maybe we can do without the name calling and the prayers that someone never has kids folks.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion if you don't agree with an opinion you don't have to turn into a turd when letting us know that.
> 
> TH


Not turning it into a turd, I just dont want to see any kid go through that. It doesnt take a 5 minute *** whipping to get your point across, the repeated whippings because she wouldnt turn around before in his mind the punishment even began is my biggest problem. How would you of liked to have taken that kid out to the public pool in a swimsuit after that and try and explain all the bruising? Guy is way overboard....if the only way you can disipline your kid involves screaming vulgarities and swinging something to strike them you need a parenting class.

I got my fair share of lashes growing up, belt, switch, spoon, etc and I have spanked my lil one. But never was I given enough to make a 7 minute video out of and nor will my kid receive one.

I can go on and on about this and by no means am I trying to be disrespectful to you for your comment TH, I just feel very strong about this, no kid should have to deal with that level of **** regardless of what they did much less for downloading something on a computer.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Maybe we can do without the name calling and the prayers that someone never has kids folks.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion if you don't agree with an opinion you don't have to turn into a turd when letting us know that.
> 
> TH


Didn't mean to offend you but I hold strong to my belief that anybody that believes what this man did is acceptable discipline never has kids. There are way too many people that get away with this kind of abuse on a day to day basis. For a member of law enforcement who is sworn to protect and serve to agree with this ABUSE is appalling. Oh and on the name calling thing; pot meet kettle.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Teeroy, I guess two wrongs do make a right in your world. I got many whippings growing up and my dad had a temper as bad as anyone but he never hit me when he was mad or did he cuss me, he disciplined me when I needed it. Just because there is some dope head out there that beats and neglects their kid doesn't mean it is right for this guy to beat his in anger. For crying out loud, the girl has a medical condition, big tough guy beats on her. No freaking way that is right no matter what you have seen.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's not discipline of a child. that's child abuse by some seriously disturbed adults. 

justify any form of corporal punishment of children all you want (even "spankings"), but getting physical with your children in any manner is so totally unnecessary.

small thinking adults get physical with their children, and they get physical with their children because they aren't smart enough, or articulate enough, to know how to handle the problem any other way. 

i never once touched either one of my two kids in an aggressive manner. violence begets violence.

it's no wonder our society is so ****ed up. getting aggressive with your children is a cop out.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That video made my skin crawl. I thought my dad was a little too tough.
I never had a beating and verbal abuse like that.
I could not even imagine what that poor girl went through on a daily basis.
Like said, she wouldnt have set up a camera if it didnt go on ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

This guy and his wife need the advanced course in parenthood class, and some time doing community service working with abused children. I couldn't watch that video after I realized the pre-beating was just the warm up. Totally out of control on the both parents part. The judge for doing the beating and the wife for allowing it to happen. Hard to believe this is a guy that hands out justice to people. I wouldn't want to be facing him on a bad day.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I would be willing to bet, that had a child with a physical disability (read up on hers) had that done to them in public, 99% of the men on this board would have beat that guy to death, right on the spot had they witnessed it. 

If they didn't kill him, they would have made him wish they had. Just because it happened behind closed doors, doesn't justify it. 

Personally, I wouldn't have given any quarter to the woman involved either. 

That child had ataxic cerebral palsy from birth. Take the time to look up the details of that particular illness. She didn't deserve anything like her parents.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Mont said:


> I would be willing to bet, that had a child with a physical disability (read up on hers) had that done to them in public, 99% of the men on this board would have beat that guy to death, right on the spot had they witnessed it.
> 
> If they didn't kill him, they would have made him wish they had. Just because it happened behind closed doors, doesn't justify it.
> 
> ...


A true COWARD like that would never do that in public.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Makes me wonder how many cases where a mother or father was trying to get custody of a child where the other parent was abusive did this SOB set in judgement of the case. 
Bob


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont have kids, so I have no clue how the whole discipline thing will work out in my house, but there will be spankings.

HOWEVER, I have had my fair share of whippings, as many people have stated, but never to the extent that this girl got... I got a half dozen at a "sitting"... and if I didnt bend over, I got it across the legs.... but there was no full blown wind up for the lashing! That dude put 200 lbs behind every whack! Holy guacamole! Thats a beating, not a spanking.

I believe I heard mention of kazaa a few times.... As some remember, Kazaa was a file sharing website that surfaced after Napster came about. It was riddled with viruses, and at the time the video was taken, it was in the middle of the debates about downloading music and file sharing online being illegal.

Not that I know anything about the specifics, but I would imagine that an investigation turning up that a judge's IP address is involved in illegal file sharing would not be good... so I am sure he wasnt a happy camper.... and it sounded like she was already grounded for 2 months because she already had been in trouble for using the website.

None the less.... IMO it doesn't deserve a beating like that.... the physical along with the verbal was over the top.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

BigBobTx said:


> Makes me wonder how many cases where a mother or father was trying to get custody of a child where the other parent was abusive did this SOB set in judgement of the case.
> Bob


Don't you know that attorneys in the area are going to have a field day poring over old cases like those trying to get rulings changed, etc. I would imagine the DA/CA's are doing the same thing knowing they are going to have quite the onslaught coming in the months ahead. It will cost taxpayers a fortune and some attorneys are going to make bank off of this.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Mont said:


> According to CNN, that child had/has ataxic cerebral palsy. There's a special place in hell for both her parents.


Wouldnt Surprise Me if Some Good Samaritan Helped Them Get to Hell A Little Sooner Than Later..............


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

I watched this on the news this evening and was repulsed!!! This poor girl's parents are cowards and criminals....I cannot imagine what her childhood was like. And to think that this coward was making decisions on other families that would affect them for the rest of their lives. No child EVER deserves that kind of treatment.....no matter what they did!!! I pray for her that she can move on and live a more peaceful life in the absence of her "parents".


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

teeroy said:


> Why would the police be called there? Father handled business.
> 
> If it was in reference to an assault I may call the DA. DA would ask what was going on. I would say that 16 yr old got beat pretty good with a belt. Maybe 30 licks. DA would decline assault charges.


You need to find another line of work. :slimer: I got spanked as a child as well as my siblings. Always by my Father after he was not angry. He always explained to us why we were getting spanked before it happened. Always on the back of the leg, below the butt with alot less force than that video. He got his point across just fine.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

teeroy said:


> I clearly live in a different world than most of you.
> 
> I live in a world where not everyone that needs to go to jail, goes to jail. I live in a world where the courts let way more bad guys go than the police do. I'm not going to give examples, as you wouldn't believe me. I'm sure the officers here know what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...


teeroy, I am curious as to which department you work for. How many cases of child abuse, assault or family violence have you investigated. How many hours of specialized training have you had in child abuse, assault or family violence. After reading your above statement, I wonder if you actually are a law enforcement officer.
Can you tell us where in the penal code it states that if a juvenile has a nice home life, never went to bed hungry and had presents under the tree then it would be acceptable for this type of punishment. In your original post you stated if she had just rolled over (placing the blame on her) it would not have escalated to this level. So she is to blame for her father "losing it" and beating her like most people would not beat an animal? 
So teeroy, please tell us about the world you live in. If you are a real law enforcement officer, which department do you work for, what exactly do you do as an officer? Are you a patrol officer, detective, traffic officer, property room officer, jailer or what?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

rwnitro said:


> In your original post you stated if she had just rolled over (placing the blame on her) it would not have escalated to this level. So she is to blame for her father "losing it" and beating her like most people would not beat an animal?
> 
> So teeroy, please tell us about the world you live in. If you are a real law enforcement officer, which department do you work for, what exactly do you do as an officer? Are you a patrol officer, detective, traffic officer, property room officer, jailer or what?


I work for a medium sized agency that borders Houston. I'm not here to prove anything. I don't care if anyone believes what I do for a living. Got nothing to prove.

I'm a 3.5 year patrol officer and I've only worked in patrol. I have a lot of experience in family violence which is mostly between two adults in a dating/marriage relationship. We answer a lot of those calls and almost always make an arrest (if PC is there to believe violence happend).

I don't think I've ever been dispatched to a child abuse call that turned out to be a legitimate claim. I've had kids claim that their parents were mean to them with no signs of abuse. I have handled a sexual assault of a child case where the defendant is still waiting to go to trial. I've also taken the required class back when I was trying to obtain my intermediate license titled Child Abuse. 
I've made several calls to CPS regarding children's welfare. But I don't think CPS works like it's supposed to. And patrol offficer can't just go taking kids out of their parent's homes when the floor is covered in cat **** and the house could be on the next episode of hoarders. I've seen a lot of kids that live in horrid conditions.

I think that most real child abuse goes undetected. And I'm talking real abuse like sitting the child in hot water, etc. The ones we hear about are the ones that got out of hand where the child dies. Remember the child in the microwave?

As a patrol officer, especially at this dept. we wouldn't do a in depth investigation into a sexual/physical assault or child abuse case. Patrol officers deal with in progress things such as the assault I mentioned where a 16 yr. old has the back of his head gashed open by his old man. Anything that requires following up a detective does it.

I believe the father was out of line. I never said he wasn't. But it's far from arrestable in my opinion. 
If I was honestly dispatched to that call I'm assuming it would come out like an assault past or assault in progress. The daughter and father would be separated and spoken to.

I'd ask the daughter what happend and she'd hopefully tell the truth. She'd say she got hit with a belt about 30 times for (whatever reason) and her dad yelled and cussed at her (legal).

I'd ask, "Were you punched? What did he use, just a belt? Are you bleeding? Do you need an ambulance? Were you only hit on your legs and butt?"

"No, he just spanked me with a belt for several minutes, probably about 30 licks."

See how that sounds if you just read it without video? Lots of good spankings like that are dealt that never make the news. Just so happens is in a public position of trust. Dad may be a jerk and may have been over the top. But it isn't arrestable. That's all I'm trying to say. I've seen a lot of smart mouth punks with no respect and I wish more people would discipline their children using physical force. Kids know their parents are scared to hit them and I'm not sure why.

If her life was so bad, and he was so abusive she could have found an avenue out of the home. How many times were the police called over there? How about CPS? She ever contact another family member that could have helped?

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Where does child abuse BEGIN..? or just what does it consist of? Define good *** whipping? i.e ex: Sexual harassment or is it ole' fashion Feminism?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

If you saw the interview with her she stated that her father has been punished already and she wants him to get help for anger management. Just thinking that she has no communication with him and that is his punishment. Living with that is hard on anyone.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Wow talk about a difference in cultures. We just watched the video and the folks here think all she got was a good old fashioned whoopin, and she deserved it for setting the whole thing up and stealing in the first place. I'm always amazed at the differences in people's ways of thinking!!


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

teeroy, I thank you for your reply. Your reply does explain some things while it
creates new questions but I will let it go at that. There are numerous agencies that will get involved in family situations but someone has to get the ball rolling. I do worry about the kids in your city/county, especially the ones that cannot help themselves. I do not believe that you and I would have been able to work together but that's just me and my opinion.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

teeroy said:


> Why would the police be called there? *Father handled business.*
> 
> If it was in reference to an assault I may call the DA. DA would ask what was going on. I would say that 16 yr old got beat pretty good with a belt. Maybe 30 licks. *DA would decline assault charges*.


that wasn't "handling business." that was child abuse, and as an officer of the law you should know that the charge wouldn't be "assault," it would be "injury to a child."

the statute of limitations on this doesn't even start until 10 years after her 18th birthday.

the guy will probably never serve again as a judge again, and he could well be disbarred and even go to prison.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

X2

Never took a belt to my kids, but I sure remember the arse whoppings I got as a kid.



roundman said:


> back in my day it was common and my dear daddy would be in prision now days for the arse whoopings my brothers and sister took but i will admit it probably kept me outta a lot of trouble


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> No it hasn't.....


All statute of limitations have run. She was 16, so can't charge him with injury to a child. Aggravated Assault carries a 3 year run and all misdemeanors carry a 2 year run. CCP 12.01

So, unless they can somehow prove she was disabled at the time of the offense (which based on her interview with the Today show, she isn't disabled per the definition under the law), then there is nothing to charge him with.

However, if I were her I would sue the **** out of him in civil court. And he certainly will never be a Judge again.

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/CR/htm/CR.12.htm#12.01


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

*"DA would decline assault charges."*

Would the DA decline assault charges if he had turned around and hit his wife with the belt? After all it hasn't been that long ago that simple minded people would have thought that was OK also. 
I don't know what the correct charges should be, but he and his wife need to be charged with something. 
Speaking of his wife, how could any mother stand there and let a man beat her daughter and not try and stop it. Not only did she not try and stop it she got right in there and got her licks in too. Disgusting!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

rlw said:


> Wow talk about a difference in cultures. We just watched the video and the folks here think all she got was a good old fashioned whoopin, and she deserved it for setting the whole thing up and stealing in the first place. I'm always amazed at the differences in people's ways of thinking!!


Did we watch the same video? Some peoples way of thinking is warped.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I never once used a belt on my kids. But she only got TWO licks for what she did. The rest were because she refused to do what she was told. Had she have bent over like she was told the whole thing would never happened.

If you had a rebellious teenager deliberately disobeying the rules....lying and stealing...I would hope you would do whatever it took to get the situation under control.

The language was horrid - but hurt and anger make people say things they normally wouldn't. This was the SECOND time she got caught making illegal downloads and she deliberately went against what she had been told not to do.

Harsh? Yes!! Child abuse? Not imo. She obviously didn't learn anything by it. She's still blaming him instead of saying I stole, I got caught, my dad punished me ... too harshly, but deservedly. And in the process of being a little snit at 23 she has ruined her father's life. What a dream child for a parent to be proud of.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Harsh? Yes!! Child abuse? Not imo. She obviously didn't learn anything by it. She's still blaming him instead of saying I stole, I got caught, my dad punished me ... too harshly, but deservedly. And in the process of being a little snit at 23 she has ruined her father's life. What a dream child for a parent to be proud of.[/QUOTE]

Lady you are out of your mind. that wasnt discipline that was a violent man out of control. The girl is 16. At what age do you stop the beatings? 17, 18? Would it be ok for your husband to beat you if you misbehaved? That child will go out into the world in a few years. She will carrying that abusive **** around with her for her entire life. Hopefully it will not be perpetuated on her children. we owe it to our children and future generations to be the best parent we are capable of. It is the most important thing any of us will ever accomplish. Violently beating your child is not parenting. It is a primitive way of dealing with your own frustrations. More evolved individuals use thier minds


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

She didn't ruin her fathers life. He ruined it. If what he did wasn't wrong then showing a tape of his actions wouldn't cause the fervor that is taking place. The girls actions did not bring the news crews from NY all the way to sleepy rockport, the Dads actions are what did it.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the green. I felt alone on this one.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Being a good parent is teaching a child right from wrong. When at 16 they STILL do not know the meaning of the word right then extreme measures are called for. Do you want to let a stealing, lying 16 yr old continue that pattern at 17 or 18? I don't. And you only have 18 year to try and teach them. At 18 they are an adult and can make their own decisions in life. (Which is why any adult who hits another adult goes to jail - including abusive husbands.) He wasn't beating her, he was swatting her very forcefully with a belt. I couldn't even swat my kids full tilt with my palm ... most of the time I used a flyswatter or softsoled houseshoe ... but that doesn't mean the parents that do use harsher parenting are worse people.

In the real world, bosses and LEO don't give people to the count of three to do right and if they refuse give them a timeout. Better for her to take an over the top punishment now than spend her life in jail for being a thief. 

Wonder if RIAA will pursue charges based on this video.


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

sad that some think this kind of beating of a 16 is OK, according to this mornings interview NBC he is still abusive to the daughter even though she is 22 & own her, & in SA, his wife claimed that te treatens her, is abusive, said he will use his possition in the legal system to take her remaining daughter & they have been divorsed over 4 yrs. guy is a major POS. she set up the camera because this was a ongoing problem, released it now because he still hassels her. None of his behaver is normal or acceptable.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

spirit said:


> I couldn't even swat my kids *full tilt* with my palm ...


Why would you need to hit them that hard in the first place? The point is to hurt their pride, not injure the child.

I used to get a belt whoopin when I screwed up as a kid, but it never happened like this. This is definitely abuse.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

he blames the whole beating on the computer. this man and his wife are crazy as hell. this girl got beaten for using the computer not stealing. she knew what he was capable of, and i wouldnt have turned over either. after taking beatings on regular basis like this girl prob did, im sure she knew the best way to handle it. ANY ONE WHO THINKS THIS IS OK OR RIGHT, SHOULD NOT HAVE CHILDREN. PATHETIC EXCUSE FOR A FATHER.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> he blames the whole beating on the computer. this man and his wife are crazy as hell. this girl got beaten for using the computer not stealing. she knew what he was capable of, and i wouldnt have turned over either. after taking beatings on regular basis like this girl prob did, im sure she knew the best way to handle it. ANY ONE WHO THINKS THIS IS OK OR RIGHT, SHOULD NOT HAVE CHILDREN. PATHETIC EXCUSE FOR A FATHER.


Using the computer to download music.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I will say this, I don't ever remember catching an arse whooping for somthing I didn't deserve it for. I was a kinda hard headed youngun.

I was no stranger to the belt. 

True story. At 8 years of age myself, cousin Marty and 2 older brothers Rick and Bert decided to help my uncle out by burning a stump in the middle of a plowed field. Figgured it was the easiest way to get rid of it so my uncle wouldn't have to plow around it. Didn't get his permission though. Well we're all stading around watching our handywork when we hear Uncle Roy yelling at us from the fence as he's coming over it after us. Couldn't run cuz we knew we'd get it worse when we got caught. He made us drop our pants then he proceeded to give us each a choice. Take a butt whoopin or sit on the stump. Of course both of my brothers said whoopin as did my cousin, but when he got to me, I said I'd rather sit on the burnin' stump. I knew what an arse whoopin was, but had never sat on a burnin' stump.

Let me tell you, Uncle Roy just melted. You could tell he was trying not to laugh, but it saved us all from a whooping that day. He let us pull our pants up and made us put out the stump. Then he got us all shovels and made us dig up that stump. Took us four boys 7 hours to git that stump outa the ground!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

T_Sebastian said:


> Why would you need to hit them that hard in the first place? The point is to hurt their pride, not injure the child.
> 
> I used to get a belt whoopin when I screwed up as a kid, but it never happened like this. This is definitely abuse.


Like I said, I personally couldn't swat my kids hard. When I pull back to swat (open handed) I'd get close to their bottom and my heart would melt and I'd just barely pop 'em. But my aunt could. Man on man could she! Actually, all of my aunts could - my mom just used her hand thank goodness - but all my cousins turned out okay. And my aunts swung a belt like that guy in the video was doing. Scary. I'd hate to get hit like that. That's why I always minded my parents. I hated getting spankings.

Some kids have pride bigger than any belt in the country ... those kids will have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

When she's 18 and the POLICE tell her to LAY DOWN and she does'nt comply she may be faced with a similar circumstance. More parent need to beat their kid's ***** to many little disrespectful punks and thugs running around for my taste. I have kid's and they are RESPECTFUL. The cussing was totally out of line.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

spirit said:


> Being a good parent is teaching a child right from wrong. When at 16 they STILL do not know the meaning of the word right then extreme measures are called for. Do you want to let a stealing, lying 16 yr old continue that pattern at 17 or 18? I don't. And you only have 18 year to try and teach them. At 18 they are an adult and can make their own decisions in life. (Which is why any adult who hits another adult goes to jail - including abusive husbands.) He wasn't beating her, he was swatting her very forcefully with a belt. I couldn't even swat my kids full tilt with my palm ... most of the time I used a flyswatter or softsoled houseshoe ... but that doesn't mean the parents that do use harsher parenting are worse people.
> 
> In the real world, bosses and LEO don't give people to the count of three to do right and if they refuse give them a timeout. Better for her to take an over the top punishment now than spend her life in jail for being a thief.
> 
> Wonder if RIAA will pursue charges based on this video.


so you honestly think this is proper parenting?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Did we watch the same video? Some peoples way of thinking is warped.


Yep the same video, my opinion is the same as most folks here, way overboard on his part. Just my coworkers have a different opinion as to
what abuse and disclipline is. Never knew the difference between an extension cord and a stainchin' cord, extencion cord u plug in the wall and
a stainchin' cord u get your a## whooped with!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> so you honestly think this is proper parenting?


No, but I don't think its child abuse either. Its a parent pushed to the limit by a child stealing music on the internet - then refusing to take her punishment. He is not only a parent, but a judge that is suppose to enforce the law and his own child is breaking it. How would that have played out in the media if she'd have gotten caught? He was angry and out of control ... not a proper thing for a parent to be when they are administering punishment ... but he's a better parent than the ones who know their kids are stealing and do nothing to stop it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The latest on MSN

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/45146...le/t/daughter-beating-video-why-i-released-it


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

HE MADE HIS POINT WITH THE FIRST 5-6 SWATS. ALL THE REST WAS EXESSIVE AND UNCALLED FOR IMO. alot of you have said the beating was ok, but the language was not. come on. yall are all nuts. cuss me, dont beat me all over my body with a belt.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

spirit said:


> No, but I don't think its child abuse either. Its a parent pushed to the limit by a child stealing music on the internet - then refusing to take her punishment. He is not only a parent, but a judge that is suppose to enforce the law and his own child is breaking it. How would that have played out in the media if she'd have gotten caught? He was angry and out of control ... not a proper thing for a parent to be when they are administering punishment ... but he's a better parent than the ones who know their kids are stealing and do nothing to stop it.[/QUOTE
> 
> REALLY? This guy is a family Judge. His job is to be fair and impartial, to determine proper punishment fits the crime. He was pushed to the edge cuz his child downloaded music off of Kazaa? That is silly. You viciously beat your child for downloading a song off of Kazaa? And you think that was justified? Pushed to the edge? Seriously? WTH happens when your kid does something actually bad? Get out the cigars Ma we got some flesh buring to do. This here child done misbehaved. Ut oh she snuck out, get the blow torch, time we taught this youngun the differance between right and wrong. Can't be sending a child out into the world without the proper level of bottled rage. Hhaha. Lady you are nuts.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

i think he took it to far, a little excessive, but alot of yall that dont agree with this prob are the ones with there kids walking around with saggy pants and bad attitudes, when i was younger my dad whipped my arse countless times, sometimes it got pretty bad, ill never forget it, and i think its made me a better person, espicially when i look around and see some of the people who i grew up with, and see what kind of people they turned out to be


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> spirit said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I don't think its child abuse either. Its a parent pushed to the limit by a child stealing music on the internet - then refusing to take her punishment. He is not only a parent, but a judge that is suppose to enforce the law and his own child is breaking it. How would that have played out in the media if she'd have gotten caught? He was angry and out of control ... not a proper thing for a parent to be when they are administering punishment ... but he's a better parent than the ones who know their kids are stealing and do nothing to stop it.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a guy named Bill Adams and I went to school with him - and he was friends of my neighbor for years and we had many a BBQ together. Fast racing motorbikes, gold digger girlfriends, and a bad temper. Ended up with his Chow puppy named 'Dixie' because it wasn't perfect. Definitely an alpha male. Experimented with drugs quite a bit (yes, we inhaled!). Went off to law school after working a stint on the tugboats. Never saw him after that. Rockport was his stomping grounds, I heard.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here for those attacking spirit let me help you out a little


spirit said:


> He was angry and out of control ... not a proper thing for a parent to be when they are administering punishment .


I don't think I saw anywhere that she condoned the excessive use of punishment seen on this video. in fact, I don't think I've seen anyone who agrees with corporal punishment saying this was "okay". 
was it abuse? by today's standards I'm sure it is. use anything other than a "time out" and it's "abuse" in the eyes of many folks. 
I had a razor strap used on me a few times growing up when I didn't behave after being told to do so more than once. It sounded and looked a lot worse than it was - and NO, I'm not saying this looks worse than it was - just making a statement.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

he should have put her in time out.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

No matter the reason, no matter the girl's age, this is totally uncalled for. Back in the day, maybe we didn't know better but we should have. The judge and his wife are totally insane ganging up on her like that. Good "judgement"? I think not! You Aransas Co. voters need to get rid of that guy if the law doesn't.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> he should have put her in time out.


and that would have stopped the illegal download of music?? doubtful - but if I had been the parent I can guarantee my child's communication resources would take a drastic step back in time. Can't download music from the internet if there is no internet, no computer. Can't call your friends if there's no phone to call from and the only other phone is in a lock box.

think I'm kidding? ask my kids. They lost their television rights more than once growing up. Lost their computer (unplugged it, boxed it up and took to storage) more than once and even threatened to have the house phone removed and a pay phone installed for their use.

corporal punishment? sure they got it, but it wasn't anywhere except on the rear end, and only with my hand.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

RogerB said:


> here for those attacking spirit let me help you out a little
> 
> I don't think I saw anywhere that she condoned the excessive use of punishment seen on this video. in fact, I don't think I've seen anyone who agrees with corporal punishment saying this was "okay".
> was it abuse? by today's standards I'm sure it is. use anything other than a "time out" and it's "abuse" in the eyes of many folks.
> I had a razor strap used on me a few times growing up when I didn't behave after being told to do so more than once. It sounded and looked a lot worse than it was - and NO, I'm not saying this looks worse than it was - just making a statement.


In your opinion do you think he should keep his job?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Anjinsan said:


> In your opinion do you think he should keep his job?


I think the guy has more issues than this based on some of the things I've read about how he handles child related cases. I wouldn't want him on the bench.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

A very sad situation and I pray for all involved.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

maybe we should replace him with this guy
http://www.volunteertv.com/national/headlines/Mom_pleads_guilty_to_spanking_own_child_124072014.html



> Rosalina Gonzales had pleaded guilty to a felony charge of injury to a child for what prosecutors had described as a "pretty simple, straightforward spanking case." They noted she didn't use a belt or leave any bruises, just some red marks.


from one extreme to the other


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

RogerB said:


> I think the guy has more issues than this based on some of the things I've read about how he handles child related cases. I wouldn't want him on the bench.


Just based on this video alone, do you think he should keep his job?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Anjinsan said:


> Just based on this video alone, do you think he should keep his job?


I don't base my judgements on a single fact. I answered your question - you have a problem with that?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RogerB said:


> I don't base my judgements on a single fact. I answered your question - you have a problem with that?


he has problems alright.....:spineyes:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

poncho n' lefty said:


> i think he took it to far, a little excessive, but alot of yall that dont agree with this prob are the ones with there kids walking around with saggy pants and bad attitudes, when i was younger my dad whipped my arse countless times, sometimes it got pretty bad, ill never forget it, and i think its made me a better person, espicially when i look around and see some of the people who i grew up with, and see what kind of people they turned out to be


Pretty much what I was thinking. That is why our country is in the shape it is in; courts backlogged....prisons and jails overflowing. I don't ever recall when I got my arse tore up that Pop was wrong for doing so.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

RogerB said:


> I don't base my judgements on a single fact. I answered your question - you have a problem with that?


So based on the alone video alone you believe he should keep his job. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Teeroy had quite a bit to say about this earlier in this thread too bad he dropped out but his points are well worth reading


teeroy said:


> I'm guessing all of the people that disagree with it have replied, and those that didn't have a problem with it are remaining silent.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with some good discipline. If she would have just turned on her stomach like she was told to do (again, disobeying her parents) she probably wouldn't have been hit so much. The continuance of disobedience is why the beating ensued. She should have listened the first time she was told to get on her stomach and it would have ended quickly I'm sure. I used to get beat like that but if I was told to get on my stomach, I would have. And I bet that was the last time she acted up on the computer. If I was accused of "lying, cheating and stealing..." I would have bigger problems than a leather belt to the legs/butt.
> 
> ...





teeroy said:


> I clearly live in a different world than most of you.
> 
> I live in a world where not everyone that needs to go to jail, goes to jail. I live in a world where the courts let way more bad guys go than the police do. I'm not going to give examples, as you wouldn't believe me. I'm sure the officers here know what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...





teeroy said:


> I work for a medium sized agency that borders Houston. I'm not here to prove anything. I don't care if anyone believes what I do for a living. Got nothing to prove.
> 
> I'm a 3.5 year patrol officer and I've only worked in patrol. I have a lot of experience in family violence which is mostly between two adults in a dating/marriage relationship. We answer a lot of those calls and almost always make an arrest (if PC is there to believe violence happend).
> 
> ...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Anjinsan said:


> So based on the alone video alone you believe he should keep his job. Thanks for answering my question.


show me where I said that. you want a ******* contest with me take it private. I stated my opinion and I don't draw opinions from a single source.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

RogerB said:


> show me where I said that. you want a ******* contest with me take it private. I stated my opinion and I don't draw opinions from a single source.


I inferred it from your statement that you don't form opinions from a single source. That clearly means solely based on the video you don't think he should lose his job.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

spirit said:


> No, but I don't think its child abuse either. Its a parent pushed to the limit by a child stealing music on the internet - then refusing to take her punishment. He is not only a parent, but a judge that is suppose to enforce the law and his own child is breaking it. How would that have played out in the media if she'd have gotten caught? He was angry and out of control ... not a proper thing for a parent to be when they are administering punishment ... but he's a better parent than the ones who know their kids are stealing and do nothing to stop it.


You and all others that support this IN ANY WAY are so wrong. Normal people do not behave this way. Punishment was in order, but this is way over the line.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Anjinsan said:


> I inferred it from your statement that you don't form opinions from a single source. That clearly means solely based on the video you don't think he should lose his job.


then you "inferred" wrong. I saw the video as everyone else did, read the girls statement, pulled a lot of information from different sources - and based on that I don't think he deserves to stay on the bench.

using a single INTERNET source, a home made video at that, to make a decision is not only stupid, it's dangerous.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

using a single INTERNET source, a home made video at that, to make a decision is not only stupid, it's dangerous.[/QUOTE]

agreed...

parents want to be their kids friends, that dont work. my parents were not friend, they loved me very much, i loved them, i had respect for them. I did make many bad decisions, my dad and sometimes my mom would whip my arse, never got a whipping for something i didnt deserve, like i said before, maybe he took it to far, but i think it looked far worse than it really was


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit said:


> Using the computer to download music.


So much easier to swing a belt than yank an internet connection out of the wall.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

it's a moot point because mother and father have admitted this happened but "what if"
look at the video -it's 7 years old - do you look the same now as you did 7 years ago? look at father in the video - and the pic of the father on the website for Aransas County. similiar? maybe, maybe not.
"what if"
what if both parents stepped forward, acknowledged they were wrong, and that this was a one time event for which they've apologized (mom did, remember - and daughter says it wasn't her fault). Remember, the statue of limitations has passed. Can anyone here say they've not done anything wrong, and based on that changed? have you done something you've regretted? changed the way you approach something because you did it wrong? 
just sayin' basing a judgement solely on a single source - wrong way to approach a decision or "opinion".


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am not saying I agree but was normal for mom or dad to whip us. We were 7 kids and you see that kinda thing atleast one a month. I just turned 40 and I bet most of the older men on here are guilty of the same arse wipping my dad gave me and probably was giving out from folks on this site. My Grandmother had a nice peice of old gin strap she used to punish us or her shoe or whatever was handy at the time.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Again... this was not an isolated case. She took this type of beating many times, thus, the reason for the camera. This was not a spanking, this was a pure beating. This is not disciplining, in any form or fashion, and you cant paint it up or hide that fact... this was a beating. He was mad and he lost his temper. That was a 16 year old child, and not just any child, his child. A little girl. 
Man should lose all parental rights, supervised visitation only, and stand trial... and be treated just like all the other child abuse cases he judged, and sentenced.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

RogerB said:


> it's a moot point because mother and father have admitted this happened but "what if"
> look at the video -it's 7 years old - do you look the same now as you did 7 years ago? look at father in the video - and the pic of the father on the website for Aransas County. similiar? maybe, maybe not.
> "what if"
> what if both parents stepped forward, acknowledged they were wrong, and that this was a one time event for which they've apologized (mom did, remember - and daughter says it wasn't her fault). Remember, the statue of limitations has passed. Can anyone here say they've not done anything wrong, and based on that changed? have you done something you've regretted? changed the way you approach something because you did it wrong?
> just sayin' basing a judgement solely on a single source - wrong way to approach a decision or "opinion".


I think both parents deserve a "one time arse whipp'n" from Whiskey Girl . . . what if moment my fat arse . . . wg


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

WG - the point I was "trying" to make is - you don't base decisions, judgements or opinions solely on a single source drawn from the internet. No one is saying this didn't happen - not even the parents.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

There is not one person on here that would not be in some kind of trouble if they were caught on video at one of their bad days or moments. This whipping was mild compared to some of the ones that I got and I remember them all. I got one for coughing in Church. By the standards of today, my dad would be raked over the coals by 2cool as well as the National media, but there is another side of the story. There was a man that had some kind of a lung problem, and if he got started coughing he would have to get up and leave church services until he could get it under control. My friends and I sat behind him and would fake a cough every now and then to get him started coughing and it worked. My dad caught on to what we were doing and when we got home from Church that morning, he gave me one king size butt whipping. I never did anything like that again, and yes I loved and respected my dad, I just wish that I had him back for one day to tell him how much that I loved and respected him and thank him for the way he raised me. 
The point is you people only saw the video and don't know the other side of the story. This guy may be a monster, but then he may be a great parent just doing what was necessary to correct an out of control child. We don't know from what we saw. And we can't understand what is going on in this world today with lack of respect for authority, the jails are full of "time outs". May God Help us?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I just figured it out. Knowing she went to Rockport High School, she and her friends downloaded some of that "conjuncto" music. Her Dad hates mexicans!! Whew, I'm a genius!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

If she stops the stealing then it worked. 

Most everyone on this thread jumps on the " I Hate a Thief " threads. 

Instead of whipping these children they should just start locking them up. That should make some fine upstanding citizens outta them.

yes your *** is fat and it stinks like it too.

Biggie


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the video is disturbing but I didn't see her crawl away after it was over. in fact she didn't seem to have a lot of difficulty walking. Again - not condoning, approving or anything else - just stating what I saw. 


po boy said:


> the jails are full of "time outs"


I tend to agree.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

It was a memorable whipping and yes the cussing was a bit over the top. The girl knew what she was doing making the video.. The father made a number of solid swats but I would not say beating or child abuse... With the attitudes expressed I see small wonder why there are so many spoiled brats out there with no respect for anyone or anything. The girl was not in agony or crippled ... or look disabled as the news anchors describe.. A brat got her butt whipped... The girl walked over and turned off the camera when done no worse off... Not even crying... Cant have hurt that badly.. Ugly video.. but not abused...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why didnt this one make national news??? Any ideas? Warning this has some choice words in it. It shows what some kids deserve! This one is a few years old, but apparently this kid was putting some stuff on facebook he shouldnt have. His uncle handled him.

I got whooped as a kid, and I turned out fine. I agree there is a line where it becomes abuse, but most people stating "studies show spankings dont help" are the ones with bad *** kids anyway.


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

cursing was uncalled for...

the beating was the result of her not listening to her daddy...

he gave her a chance to lay down and get whupped properly...but nooooo...she didn't listen to her daddy...and defied him...

let me tell you one thing when my daddy told me to lay down...you better hurry and hit that floor like he said otherwise...you gonna get bit...

thats the problem with children nowadays...don't listen and get into trouble...

what happened to paddling in school?

see what society created a generation of backtalkers and no respect

if anything the mom tried to save her daughter by saying you lay down and i will hit you...but noooooooo the daughter was too stubborn to see mommy was trying to help her...

oh well...it's only one video...how do we know she not out everyday gangbanging and causing trouble and going home to chat with her friends and thus it got escalated to this...

she dumb for doing this...if she's 23 the get the hell out otherwise respect the rules of the house....

tsk tsk...

im going fishing...lol


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

There are much more constructive ways to discipline a child, especially a child that is in their mid teens, than beating them with anything. Beating them and berating / cussing / telling them they don't deserve to live in their house, is all very far over the line.

Do I think its child abuse? Almost, but no. Do i think it is **** poor parenting, absolutely. It was sickening and saddening. This was an angry man taking out his anger on his child. If he felt corporal punishment was necessary (it wasnt) then a few swift swats (AFTER YOU ARE CALMED DOWN) would do the job. Hitting and violence only works to further enrage an already enraged man into going over the line, as you see here. This is exactly why i feel there are way better ways to handle discipline than hitting, especially with teenagers. When i was a teen, id much rather have been offered an *** whoopin, than what i normally got, which was grounding for a few weeks to a month. That was agony to a teen...cut off from your social life...


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

poncho n' lefty said:


> i think he took it to far, a little excessive, but alot of yall that dont agree with this prob are the ones with there kids walking around with saggy pants and bad attitudes, when i was younger my dad whipped my arse countless times, sometimes it got pretty bad, ill never forget it, and i think its made me a better person, espicially when i look around and see some of the people who i grew up with, and see what kind of people they turned out to be


Everybody that says they got their a** beat like that as a child, if you are male and had sisters, did they get beat equally as bad as you?

As strange as it may sound, if the child getting hit was a male I don't think there would be as much uproar, IMO. I can't imagine hitting my little girl like that. Hopefully she doesn't turn out wearing saggy pants and having attitude because I didn't beat on her


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I do want to restate this dad was way over the top!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Why didnt this one make national news??? Any ideas? Warning this has some choice words in it. It shows what some kids deserve! This one is a few years old, but apparently this kid was putting some stuff on facebook he shouldnt have. His uncle handled him.
> 
> I got whooped as a kid, and I turned out fine. I agree there is a line where it becomes abuse, but most people stating "studies show spankings dont help" are the ones with bad *** kids anyway.


Although I don't agree with either mans choice of discipline, one was in control of his emotions while the other was not.

That Uncle was in control, he described what he was mad about so that the kid had a clear understanding of why the punishment was about to be administered, he hit the kid on the padded part of his butt and did not come back repeatedly to initiate the punishment over and over again.

I think that Uncle would have done that at home, in the park, at the school in the principles office or where ever.

The judge didn't show good judgement. He was out of control and out for revenge more than trying to correct an action from his daughter. The judge repeatedly hit the daughter on the stomach, the tops of the legs, the back, and the chest areas. That is not the same as a few licks on the butt. The judge wouldn't have taken that action in front of anybody else. He didn't even want to see himself doing it. That's why he turned out the lights. Because he wanted to hide his actions from the world and himself subconsciously.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bozo said:


> Although I don't agree with either mans choice of discipline, one was in control of his emotions while the other was not.
> 
> That Uncle was in control, he described what he was mad about so that the kid had a clear understanding of why the punishment was about to be administered, he hit the kid on the padded part of his butt and did not come back repeatedly to initiate the punishment over and over again.
> 
> ...


I agree completely.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

RRfisher said:


> Everybody that says they got their a** beat like that as a child, if you are male and had sisters, did they get beat equally as bad as you?
> 
> As strange as it may sound, if the child getting hit was a male I don't think there would be as much uproar, IMO. I can't imagine hitting my little girl like that. Hopefully she doesn't turn out wearing saggy pants and having attitude because I didn't beat on her


Coming from a family of 4 girls and 1 boy, the girls got it rougher than my brother did. Yes we were spanked with the 'board of education'. It was never more than 2 pops. Spankings were done by mom. Daddy did the 'I'm so disappointed in you'. That hurt more than the spankings.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> I agree completely.


The Uncle continually positioned himself so that his swings would land on the butt instead of letting the kid walk in a circle and just saying, "well if you wouldn't have moved and stood still and took it like a man, then you wouldn't have been hit in the gut or the head or the legs or the back". He ensured he was hitting on the butt by going with the kid.

The judge took no such action and showed that he was striking out of anger only by not waiting to strike until he was in situation that he was in control of where his belt was going to land.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

I just don't see how any normal person can watch that video of the judge and come to the conclusion that it was justified in ANY way, shape or form. The guy obviously has anger issues if not much more.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

RogerB said:


> the video is disturbing but I didn't see her crawl away after it was over. in fact she didn't seem to have a lot of difficulty walking. Again - not condoning, approving or anything else - just stating what I saw.
> 
> I tend to agree.


Roger, i haven't taken the time to read all the posts between you and Anjisan or whatever his name is, but i can just tell you from experience with his posts in the jungle that you will have more stimulating conversation with a blade of grass than that liberal fool.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

POC Troutman said:


> Roger, i haven't taken the time to read all the posts between you and Anjisan or whatever his name is, but i can just tell you from experience with his posts in the jungle that you will have more stimulating conversation with a blade of grass than that liberal fool.


When someone resorts to name calling, it's always an indication that my point is correct so thank you sir.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> Roger, i haven't taken the time to read all the posts between you and Anjisan or whatever his name is, but i can just tell you from experience with his posts in the jungle that you will have more stimulating conversation with a blade of grass than that liberal fool.


that's an insult to the intelligence of a blade of grass:slimer:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

comment deleted, not merging threads


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

As in the Jerry Reed song, I'd like to Try that sucker on my on, you hear me Judge!...Waymore:headknock


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, Bill and Hallie, I still remember them like yesterday. I think she got divorced several years ago and there was a custody battle of some kind. None of my beeswax about the incident, but I'm sorry to hear about things falling apart for them.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Anjinsan said:


> When someone resorts to name calling, it's always an indication that my point is correct so thank you sir.


and how do you figure that, *******. :smile:


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Help me out .... Something keeps confusing me here which I just don't understand ...

Why would a 16 year old ( girl or boy for tha matter ) that states she has been abused for years both verbally and being whipped with a belt by a crule father that's a judge risk getting caught stealing Internet property ?? Why would you risk experiencing the wrath of your father again if you had experienced it multiple times before ??? 

MB


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

john 8:7


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

So I have a question. Since this girl knew she was going to film this incident, do you not think that she may have pushed a little harder and embellished herself even more for the camera? I'm sure it hurt but come on. Listen and it'll be over and done with. The video would have been over with after a minute if she would have just turned over. 

I'm sure the argument with her father about being cut off at age 23 was horrible. She didn't get her way and obviously didn't learn her lesson so shell throw her dad into the flames. 

I really don't think that was too bad. She was 16 its not like she was 4. She knew what she was doing and wasn't listening to her father. She has remorse for doing so now judging on her comments about not threatening him. If he was truly abusive I would think that she would truly fear/hate the man and want him out of her life. 


Cody C


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

He didnt ask for a belt, he asked for his big one!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm,

Here's Dad's side of the story ....

"Just prior to the YouTube upload, a concerned father shared with his 23-year-old daughter that he was unwilling to continue to work hard and be her primary source of financial support, if she was going to simply `drop out,' and strive to achieve no more in life than to work part time at a video game store," Adams' statement said. "Hillary warned her father if he reduced her financial support, and took away her Mercedes automobile, which her father had provided, he would live to regret it."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/11/0...eo-beating-daughter-needs-help/#ixzz1ck3pw3mZ

Never hit my kids. Never had the need too. The Good Lord didn't give me two good hands to hurt but to heal.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a similar statement as the one posted by ZenDaddy:

"If the public must know, just prior to the YouTube upload, a concerned father shared with his 23-year-old daughter that he was unwilling to continue to work hard and be her primary source of financial support, if she was going to simply 'drop out' and strive to achieve no more in life than to work part-time at a video game store," Adams said in the statement. "Hillary warned her father if he reduced her financial support, and took away her Mercedes automobile, which her father had provided, he would live to regret it. The post was then uploaded."

http://www.chron.com/news/article/Judge-won-t-face-charges-after-beating-video-2251350.php


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Daddy is taking her Mercedes, away, and she is ******!


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2004)

I think the Judge knew he was about to commit a crime. Why do I think that? Because he goes and turns out the light right before he starts the beating. And just because one’s intentions may be good, doesn’t give that person the justification to commit a crime. And again, let’s take this same video scene outside into the streets of Port Aransas. Out there it would be an assault, does anybody disagree? But move it indoors, into a darken bedroom and make one a minor…….and now it’s called “disciplining your child” ??? I don’t think so……. but I guess a judge and jury would be better than I to make that call.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

tbone2374 said:


> Daddy is taking her Mercedes, away, and she is ******!


Yep....and she said she just wanted him to get help. Borders on blackmail to me.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Here's Dad's side of the story ....
> 
> ...


Zendaddy...are you trying to heal that board in your avatar??? j/k of course. Just thought that was funny...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Police can't touch him now!! In the news.....


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

SlickWillie said:


> Yep....and she said she just wanted him to get help. Borders on blackmail to me.


There is no bordering it, it is blackmail and they should file charges on her. I guess the better punishment would have been to go ahead and have her arrested for the illegal downloading. I do not agree with the language that was used, that was uncalled for.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> There is no bordering it, it is blackmail and they should file charges on her. I guess the better punishment would have been to go ahead and have her arrested for the illegal downloading. I do not agree with the language that was used, that was uncalled for.


I wondered about the piracy issue...but at age 16, dad would have probably been responsible for the crime. I sure wouldn't recommend the video as a parental training tool, but, we are all human. Never cussed my kids, but I sure didn't spare the rod either.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Call it whatever you guys want to, but it turns out beating her didn't work out for either of them. She seems pretty useless and he is scr****.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

SlickWillie said:


> I wondered about the piracy issue...but at age 16, dad would have probably been responsible for the crime. I sure wouldn't recommend the video as a parental training tool, but, we are all human. Never cussed my kids, but I sure didn't spare the rod either.


He is a sitting judge and his kid does this could very well have cost him his job and might have lead to some of the anger. What bothers me is all of the anti-spanking sentiment crowd will end up being the first to yell "blame the parents" when other methods of punishment do not work and the kids end up committing other more serious crimes.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

RRfisher said:


> Call it whatever you guys want to, but it turns out beating her didn't work out for either of them. She seems pretty useless and he is scr****.


It also turns out that the other methods of punishment did not work either, because this is her retaliation to him taking her car and credit card away. I guess his only other option now is to dis-own her and leave her to the wolves.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

regardless of her motives it was child abuse and not a spanking. Even the DA said charges would have been filed. That should tell you something.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jdusek said:


> regardless of her motives it was child abuse and not a spanking. Even the DA said charges would have been filed. That should tell you something.


they say that now but in reality, it wouldn't hold charges. He'd be hit with some anger management classes, they would both still be living in the same house. CPS would drop by, ask a few questions, all's good. No signs of abuse on her body. Blows over. That's how it would happen and still does happen to this very day.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

What abused child is going to still be fighting to remain in that exact same situation to the age of 23? I would think if her childhood was soo traumatic that the first chance she got to get out of it she would have. But as it turns out she would have missed out on the Mercedes, Credit Cards and college being paid for which she flunked out of. You fools are blind if you see this as anything more than her throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Just goes to show that arse whippin's just don't work on most folks. The harder and more often you hit them, the more ornery they get. 

If you save a good arse whippin' for very, very rare occasions they seem to work a whole lot better. It's obvious from the "process" that was expected that arse whippin's where a common punishment and not a rare one.

Him losing control, her trying to blackmail, turning out lights to keep secrets, secret filming and media frenzy. It's all grade a prime ingredients for a full out ******* dysfunctional family bonanza.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Mike77015 said:


> What abused child is going to still be fighting to remain in that exact same situation to the age of 23? I would think if her childhood was soo traumatic that the first chance she got to get out of it she would have. But as it turns out she would have missed out on the Mercedes, Credit Cards and college being paid for which she flunked out of. You fools are blind if you see this as anything more than her throwing a temper tantrum.


You are defending a man that brutally beat his 16 year old daughter in a vicious, out of control, violent rage. Do you really think what was on that video wasn't appalling? Do you condone vicious violence against children as long as it is labeled "discipline". What is wrong with you?
Whatever her motivation was for releasing the video isn't relevant. I would expect the kid to be extremely screwed up growing up in an enviroment like that. Pay backs are a betch Judge


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Him losing control, her trying to blackmail, turning out lights to keep secrets, secret filming and media frenzy. It's all grade a prime ingredients for a full out ******* dysfunctional family bonanza.[/QUOTE]

Bingo. You reap what you sow


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> You are defending a man that brutally beat his 16 year old daughter in a vicious, out of control, violent rage. Do you really think what was on that video wasn't appalling? Do you condone vicious violence against children as long as it is labeled "discipline". What is wrong with you?
> Whatever her motivation was for releasing the video isn't relevant. I would expect the kid to be extremely screwed up growing up in an enviroment like that. Pay backs are a betch Judge


Really?????????


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Mike77015 said:


> Really?????????


Yes, REALLY!! Aboslutely.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> Yes, REALLY!! Aboslutely.


Undoubtedly, you have never seen someone brutally beaten.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

SlickWillie said:


> Undoubtedly, you have never seen someone brutally beaten.


X2

I will say that he did cross the line in cursing at her the way he did. He also did a few things that I have always told myself not to do. The best thing that he could have done would have been to walk away and calm down just a bit. Also everyone forgets that this girl broke the law again by trying to blackmail him. This had nothing to do with him trying to get help for his anger problem, this is retaliation about the car and money he is taking from her.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> Undoubtedly, you have never seen someone brutally beaten.


This is certainly more than a spanking. For a grown man to do what he did to his 16 year old daughter in my mind was brutal. I would love to see him get cained for it.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

MB said:


> Help me out .... Something keeps confusing me here which I just don't understand ...
> 
> Why would a 16 year old ( girl or boy for tha matter ) that states she has been abused for years both verbally and being whipped with a belt by a crule father that's a judge risk getting caught stealing Internet property ?? Why would you risk experiencing the wrath of your father again if you had experienced it multiple times before ???
> 
> MB


Would someone help me out here.

It's easy to comndem the bad guy ... But as to my question " why would you risk getting beat again " ???

MB


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

He needs to be lashed the same way but with a bullwhiP!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> This is certainly more than a spanking. For a grown man to do what he did to his 16 year old daughter in my mind was brutal. I would love to see him get cained for it.


People shout and holler about a terrible act, in their opinion, and then propose more cruel punishment for the deed. Odd? Unfortunately, not.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

spike404 said:


> People shout and holler about a terrible act, in their opinion, and then propose more cruel punishment for the deed. Odd? Unfortunately, not.


So a college educated, sitting ADULT judge beats the **** out of his mentally challenged 16 YO DAUGHTER and you don't think he deserves worse?

And as far as the blackmail thing, some of you justify her beating years ago by pointing out how she turned out. Her father didn't beat her because he knew what she would do 7 years later.

She is mentally challenged, and probably significantly traumatized from years of physical and mental abuse. Her mother backed that up. Did her father really expect her to be an engineer?

More likely he paid for all her stuff because he felt guilty. Even though he SHOULD have done it as the father of a mentally challenged daughter.

Wow, I gotta say I kinda thought I was getting to know some really good folks through your posts. But I seriously worry about ANYONE who could watch that video without feeling physically ILL!!!!


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

It hurt him alot more than it hurt her.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ontherocks said:


> So a college educated, sitting ADULT judge beats the **** out of his mentally challenged 16 YO DAUGHTER and you don't think he deserves worse?
> 
> And as far as the blackmail thing, some of you justify her beating years ago by pointing out how she turned out. Her father didn't beat her because he knew what she would do 7 years later.
> 
> ...


And it wasn't just the physical abuse, but also the mental abuse he did to her. Lot's of screwed up people out there including on this board who condone and try and justify what he did.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

spike404 said:


> People shout and holler about a terrible act, in their opinion, and then propose more cruel punishment for the deed. Odd? Unfortunately, not.


It's called justice. He was a grown man. It is what he should have coming to him.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"So a college educated, sitting ADULT judge beats the **** out of his mentally challenged 16 YO DAUGHTER and you don't think he deserves worse?"

The bigger question is, "Do you think he deserves worse"? And if so, why?

Sounds like you need to move to Saudi Arabia. Steal a loaf of bread? Cut off a hand? Are you, Javert?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

spike404 said:


> "So a college educated, sitting ADULT judge beats the **** out of his mentally challenged 16 YO DAUGHTER and you don't think he deserves worse?"
> 
> The bigger question is, "Do you think he deserves worse"? And if so, why?
> 
> Sounds like you need to move to Saudi Arabia. Steal a loaf of bread? Cut off a hand? Are you, Javert?


I definitely think he deserves worse. He was an adult beating his daughter. I think he deserves a lot worse.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am out of this supposed discussion.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

MB said:


> Would someone help me out here.
> 
> It's easy to comndem the bad guy ... But as to my question " why would you risk getting beat again " ???
> 
> MB


she got what she deserved. Seems to me she is a spoiled brat, given too much by her loving parents, a typical rebellious kid. What, say you defenders of the kid, should her Father do when he discovered her illegally downloading? I bet this wasn't the first time she did something which could ruin her Father's reputation and cost him financially if caught. Those of you who have been fortunate to not have a seriously rebellious kid can't even imagine what goes on in a family as a result of the kid.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Ontherocks said:


> So a college educated, sitting ADULT judge beats the **** out of his mentally challenged 16 YO DAUGHTER and you don't think he deserves worse?
> 
> And as far as the blackmail thing, some of you justify her beating years ago by pointing out how she turned out. Her father didn't beat her because he knew what she would do 7 years later.
> 
> ...


She wasn't mentally challenged... :headknock


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Super Dave said:


> she got what she deserved. Seems to me she is a spoiled brat, given too much by her loving parents, a typical rebellious kid. What, say you defenders of the kid, should her Father do when he discovered her illegally downloading? I bet this wasn't the first time she did something which could ruin her Father's reputation and cost him financially if caught. Those of you who have been fortunate to not have a seriously rebellious kid can't even imagine what goes on in a family as a result of the kid.


The abuse he levied against his daughter has ruined his reputation and cost him financially. He's lucky the statue of limitations is in affect or he might also be going to jail.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Anjinsan said:


> The abuse he levied against his daughter has ruined his reputation and cost him financially. He's lucky the statue of limitations is in affect or he might also be going to jail.


So, you see his bank account? Seems if he cut off support for the gal, he might be saving money. Oh, and he has an extra Mercedes too!


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Had I done something like that to any of our three daughters (no I didn't) my wife certainly would have the good sense to stop me let alone join in. It's not just the beating, yes a beating, but the language. He deserves whatever he gets.

Not saying the girl is right for what she did seven years after the fact but, holy cow, that father and mother were just plain wrong!!


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Flat Trout said:


> Had I done something like that to any of our three daughters (no I didn't) my wife certainly would have the good sense to stop me let alone join in. It's not just the beating, yes a beating, but the language. He deserves whatever he gets.
> 
> Not saying the girl is right for what she did seven years after the fact but, holy cow, that father and mother were just plain wrong!!


Totally agree, but unfortunatly there many 2coolers who think she got what she deserved. A sad commentary on them.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have already said my piece earlier in this thread, but some people out there, and here on 2cool for that matter, need to mind their own **** business. I got it worse than that a few times I can assure you that I am not some serial killing freak. I actually consider myself a pretty good guy and a stand up citizen, and I owe it all to the discipline my parents bestowed on me. 

The guy went a little far sure, but its not your **** business, and he didnt ask for your opinion.

I bet she didnt download any more music, or whatever she was doing. Problem solved? Yes.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> I have already said my piece earlier in this thread, but some people out there, and here on 2cool for that matter, need to mind their own **** business. I got it worse than that a few times I can assure you that I am not some serial killing freak. I actually consider myself a pretty good guy and a stand up citizen, and I owe it all to the discipline my parents bestowed on me.
> 
> The guy went a little far sure, but its not your **** business, and he didnt ask for your opinion.
> 
> I bet she didnt download any more music, or whatever she was doing. Problem solved? Yes.


Problem solved. NO, because the problem was not her, it was him. I think it will be solved and he will get what is coming to him.

Just because you got it worse that that, doesn't mean it's acceptable. I feel sorry for you if that's the case, because that is not punishment, it is abuse. If you think that is what is normal, because you got it that way, you are wrong. This was not a one time thing, it was an ongoing thing. Because it is in the worldwide news, in a way it becomes everyone's business. People all over the world are outraged and you and others on here are saying uh, this is normal. It is not normal behavior.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Rumor, Dr. Phil in town to do the Judge!

wc


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It is disturbing that some on here think it is perfectly fine to beat a child as long as it is under the guise of "discipline". I can't help but wonder what goes on in their house behind closed doors. Are they being accepting of this behavior because it justifies their actions?


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

This was posted on the Rockport Pilot web site

_My name is William A. Dudley. The statement which follows has been reviewed and approved for circulation by Judge William Adams._

_The seven-year-old video presently circulating the internet and now made the basis of international media attention, showing two parents disciplining their 16-year-old daughter, who had been caught, by her own televised and internet reported admissions, engaged in repeated criminal activity, was posted for reasons other than as professed by the publisher._

_It is regrettable that Hillary Adams, a bright and gifted person, would include in her post that she is or was a disabled or a special needs child. As multiple media appearances clearly demonstrate, Hillary Adams is articulate, possesses a superior IQ, and is capable of functioning as a productive adult in today's complex society. No one should take the affliction of cerebral palsy lightly. Hillary's parents did not. Hillary's condition was monitored as a child and her medical needs met. However, neither should a perfectly capable adult try to use an affliction as a device for media sympathy. It should now be apparent to the world that "disabled" was mislabeled._

_In response to the internet post, the media has appropriately attempted to understand why Hillary Adams chose the present time to disseminate the video. To many, her answers to those questions have been confusing and hollow. As she has said by recent interview, she "hoarded" the secret tape for future use, but has not explained, even now, for what purpose. Very few people find palatable her claim that it was to "help" her father._

_Perhaps Hillary Adams should explain, if she felt she was raised by a tyrannical father, a claim shared with no one until five years after adulthood, why she insisted on living with her father and not her mother from the time of her parent's divorce, until she moved out on her own._

_Hillary Adams has been living on her own for some time, and has been an adult for almost six years, so why post the video in late 2011?_

_William Adams is of the opinion that Hillary Adams is an extremely bright, highly functional, adult. The media has described her as a piano prodigy, who has competed at Carnegie Hall on multiple occasions. As one of Hillary's long-term teachers noted in the press, Hillary, so close to accomplishment, has of recent "inexplicably dropped out, just two classes shy of completing her [college] studies."_

_The video in question was recorded well before Hillary graduated high school. If the public must know, just prior to the You Tube upload, a concerned father shared with his 23-year-old daughter that he was unwilling to continue to work hard and be her primary source of financial support, if she was going to simply "drop out", and strive to achieve no more in life than to work part time at a video game store. Hillary warned her father if he reduced her financial support, and took away her Mercedes automobile, which her father had provided, he would live to regret it._

_The post was then uploaded. The public may wonder if this is the tyranny of which Hillary Adams speaks as her reason to disseminate the video seven years after it was recorded, and five years into adulthood? Is this the reason she "hoarded" the video for seven years?_

_William Adams regrets the interruption and inconvenience his daughter's post has caused to the Aransas County, Texas community. Judge Adams is confident that when the dust settles and international media attention has passed, and the work ahead, whether civil, criminal, or administrative has taken its full course and has been fully developed, with an opportunity for all sides to ask and answer relevant questions, it will be concluded that Hillary Adam's actions in 2011 were misguided and misleading._

_Judge Adams regrets, if true, that his daughter believes he is in need of healing from the family divorce._

_Divorce is certainly traumatic, and takes a significant toll on all, especially children. Judge Adams is of the opinion that Hillary's gesture is little more than a much-needed, but hard-to-believe explanation of why she chose to post the video. If this entire event was a plea for help and healing, the methodology is certainly unorthodox._

_Judge Adams, who among other reasons, still has a minor daughter to consider, chooses to involve the media as little as possible whilst personal family matters are sorted through. The public may ponder what consideration Hillary Adams gave her little sister before subjecting the entire family to worldwide microscopic scrutiny, and permanent consequences._

_It is Judge Adams' civic responsibility to respond to whatever investigations may result from a revelation of the disciplinary actions resorted to by his former wife and him on the viral video. Those investigations will require answers to many questions raised by the media and public and for which no appropriate forum has been chosen to date._

_He is confident the process will be managed in accordance with the law. For the sake of his family, coworkers, and Aransas County officials who must endure the additional work and expense, he wishes that the process not be played out daily on a national stage._


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Good spin attempt. I am sure Hillary Adams is disfunctional as all get out. As is the judge and his former wife. A case could certainly be made that he is reaping what he sowed. The chickens have come home to roost. I think the whole family is probably looney tunes. Maybe if he would have beat her just a litlle bit longer and harder all of those issues would have been resolved and they would be a happyy functional family today


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Well since most here think the Judge should Go To Jail, Be Beaten, .... What about His Daughter ??? After all She's admitted being the thief. Did she commit a felony ???

How about this ... I Rule There all guilty so, " Let's give all 3 of them MOM,DAD,and DAUGHTER the same sentence what ever it may be " Than Justice For All will be served and we will be at peace again. :dance:

*MB*


----------

